# Thank You MT!



## Jimi (May 12, 2006)

I would like to thank MT for hosting a place that people can have healthy debates and opinion exchanges. I have been busy between work and home so I read and post when I have time. I have noticed a change in my MT belt rank over time and have not gotten around to acknowledge it. I want to thank MT for the honor of achieving such rank. I enjoy the forums and even was able to get back in contact with an old training partner thru MT. Thank you again MT, I will do my best to live up to the rank I now have been blessed with. I hope this post will be accepted in the light hearted, good natured spirit it was intended. RESPECTS! JIMI


----------



## Andrew Green (May 12, 2006)

FYI - Belt rank is based on post count and you get promoted automatically when you cross the magic numbers


----------



## Lisa (May 13, 2006)

JIMI, your post made me smile.  Glad you are happy here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 13, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> JIMI, your post made me smile. Glad you are happy here.


 
Same here!  

Glad to have you here.


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2006)

Well thanks, Jimi for being here and for posting the compliment for the board!  It's the members that make the board!  Congratulations on your promotion and we're glad to have ya!


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2006)

Excellent sentiments....


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2006)

I concur with everybody else.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (May 13, 2006)

Glad to have you here, and I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2006)

So glad you are enjoying the board.


----------



## MJS (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the nice words Jimi and I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying the forum!  Its nice to have you here.:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 13, 2006)

Well said .


----------



## still learning (May 14, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and join in the fun...........Aloha


----------



## Kacey (May 14, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## mystic warrior (May 14, 2006)

welcome to the nut house


----------



## Jimi (May 14, 2006)

Thanks again to you all! Have fun & be good. PEACE


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

You're Welcome, Jimi


----------



## KenpoTess (May 25, 2006)

Very nice Post Jimi 

Good to have you here and Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2006)

Greetings.  Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.


----------

